# Two Summer Days in Wales



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

http://picasaweb.google.com/SumDoood/DauDyddiauYngNghymru2009#

Follows on from the Shropshire trip,

Hoping you enjoy it,


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Smilo

Once again, beautiful shots interspersed and supplemented with fascinating anecdotal text.

Thanks for sharing, as they say.

Gerald


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanx very much, Gezzer.

(And I wish I understood that Twitter stuff :lol: ).


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Smilo said:


> Thanx very much, Gezzer.


Mon plaisir. Always a pleasing hour reading and looking.



Smilo said:


> (And I wish I understood that Twitter stuff :lol: ).


>> Tweetdeck << is your friend. I've got "groups" of: Family/friends : Writing : Interesting : Cycling : and The Rest. Makes it far more user-friendly.

Gerald


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Smilo - lovely pictures of our part of the world, just a shame that you whizzed through Tywyn!

Can I be a bit picky about the title to the blog?

I am a learner of this very difficult language, with its labrynthine rules, so I am going to show off my hard-won knowledge of it!

_Dau Dyddiau yng Nghymru_ 

is not quite correct.

The plural form of a noun is not used after a number.

Thus it would be _dau dydd_

However the word _dydd_ is generally used in connection with a named day or as a distinction between night.

So, what is the correct expression?

_Dau diwrnod_

However I do applaud your correct use of the nasal mutation (_treiglad_) of _Cymru_.

Thus the title for your trip to Wales should really be:

Dau diwrnod yng Nghymru

Me? Boast? Never!


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

pippin said:


> Thus the title for your trip to Wales should really be:
> 
> Dau diwrnod yng Nghymru
> 
> Me? Boast? Never!


Thank you very much. I felt it was wrong in some way, but couldn't work it out. Between '66 and '70 I learnt some Welsh in school - no option, but it's nearly all slipped away.

Don't you think that the rules are so much more reliable than the English language's rules?

Picasa Web Albums are odd in that I can't correct the title without changing the url of the album, so I'll allow the intially enormous excitement generated by the "album release" to die down, before correcting the title (and url) and risking sending folks off a on wild duck chase.


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Sori to butt in, but it's dau ddiwrnod. 

( soft mutation after dau ).

Ond 'warae teg i chi am ddysgu'r iaith/fair play to you for learning the language!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hang on!

As diwrnod is masculine are you sure there is a soft treiglad?

'Dwi'n meddwl does dim!

I didn't think there were *any* rules for English, eveything seems to be an exception.

i before e except after c.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

OK, which of us is most sure that they're sure that they're right?


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Hiya,

I'm never sure I'm right about anything. 
8O 

So, I looked it up in David A. Thorne's "Gramadeg Cymraeg Cynhwysfar"
" A Comprehensive Welsh Grammar" Blackwell Publications 1993

Page 31
item 59 Masc. sing nouns are mutated following the masculine numeral dau "two"
dau frawd (brawd)
dau lo ( llo)

There are exceptions, dau cant, dau pen etc, but dau diwrnod just doesn't sound right to me. Hope this helps and I'm not coming across as a pedantic eejit.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Bechod! .(literally "sin", colloquially "sod it"!!)

Roeddwn i anghywir I was wrong!

Dau ddiwrnod it is then!

Any reason for not using dau o ddiwrnod*au*?!!!

No Spwt, you are no more a pedant than the rest of us - semantics to the fore!


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Spwt said:


> ....but dau diwrnod just doesn't sound right to me. Hope this helps and I'm not coming across as a pedantic eejit.


No, not to me.

You've inadvertently reminded me to include the woman serving in the Spar in Machynlleth and chatting with a male customer. After every 2nd word (it seemed) she said (approx. spellings) "neis", "neis iawn" or "lyfli". I don't doubt that English is the most mongrel language ever, but it seems to me she could've tried a little harder!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Roeddwn i anghywir I was wrong!


A phrase which is notable by its absence from Mrs Zeb's otherwise more than adequate Welsh vocabulary! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Roeddwn i anghywir I was wrong!
> ...


I'll risk a quiet ho-ho anyway.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Smilo - are you sure that she also didn't say grêt?

Also, I will give a prize to anyone on here who can correctly pronounce Machynlleth on the forum.

Yesterday I was in Penrhyndeudraeth, just past the turn for Blaenau Ffestiniog having travelled via Dolgellau, Trawsfynydd, Gellilydan and Maentwrog.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

pippin said:


> Smilo - are you sure that she also didn't say grêt? Also, I will give a prize to anyone on here who can correctly pronounce Machynlleth on the forum. Yesterday I was in Penrhyndeudraeth, just past the turn for Blaenau Ffestiniog having travelled via Dolgellau, Trawsfynydd, Gellilydan and Maentwrog.


Well, I'm comfortable with all those place names, but I can't work out how to e-pronounce on a forum!

Had I waited much longer I'm sure she'd've arrived at grêt.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Also, I will give a prize to anyone on here who can correctly pronounce Machynlleth on the forum.


Time this went to the Members Bar . . . naughty Pippin!! :wink: 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

